# Seafood Taco's



## LarryWolfe (Mar 26, 2006)

Tried something different last night.  I marinated grouper, sea scallops and shrimp in a Cilantro Citrus marinade for about 30 minutes.  Then grilled, and cut up the meat into smaller pieces and place in flour tortillas, topped with a small dice of red and yellow bell pepper, red onion and cilantro.  I then topped the taco's off with a mango/peach salsa.  I will be doing this again very soon, they turned out awesome!  These would be especially good in the summer time served cold!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 26, 2006)

wow...why don't you make those at SOTB for us to snack on?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 26, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow...why don't you make those at SOTB for us to snack on?



We may possibly be making them at SOTB anyways, so you'll be able to sample them!  8-[  We have an Anything Butt Title to defend!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 26, 2006)

That looks flippin awesome . Great job on the color and not having the fish stick to the grill!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 26, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> That looks flippin awesome . Great job on the color and not having the fish stick to the grill!



I used Pam on the grates prior to putting the fish, plus the marinade had Safflower Oil in it, so that helped too.  I was scared I'd lose half the fish but it flipped great!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm not a fish guy, but that looked good, the wifey would like it =D>


----------



## oompappy (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks Great!!!
I bet that would be good in a spring roll skin also.


----------



## Griff (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow Larry. You are quite the grill man. Very impressive.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Mar 26, 2006)

Sure... give out our secrets. #-o


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 26, 2006)

Now we're talking!!!!!!!!!   =D>  That looks good!


----------



## txpgapro (Mar 29, 2006)

Next time take those big camarones and spice them up with some fajita seasoning.  Wrap with a slice of bacon and dunk in your favorite honey sweet bbq suace then grill until done.  Serve with pica de gallo or mango salsa in a hot flour tortilla.  Now that is a seafood taco to die for!


----------



## kidsmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Nothing beats a good fish or shrimp taco!  I typically use corn tortilla's.


----------



## zilla (Apr 9, 2006)

kidsmoke said:
			
		

> Nothing beats a good fish or shrimp taco!  I typically use corn tortilla's.


 Larry that looks awesome!

I was jes gonna say that! Corn Tortillas are really a better choice for fish. :!: 

other good additions:  Mayo with a bit of Cumin mixed in like a tartar sauce.
A squeeze of lime juice
And some shredded cabbage with cilantro

It will all go well with what you already do.


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> kidsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys talking hard or soft when tou are talking corn tortillas?  I find the soft corn tortillas too mealy for my liking usually.  Most of the up-scale restaurants here serve fish tacos in soft flour tortillas.


----------



## zilla (Apr 9, 2006)

I was talking about the soft ones. I'll tell ya it may be hard to find good ones in certain areas. We have 10 or 15 brands down here and I also make my own sometimes. Try different ones till you get the one you like. The corn taste really compliments the fish. Also look for yellow corn tortillas the white corn tortillas have a different texture. You also have to get the heating down just right too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes Brian it's gonna be an awesome summer dish!  I'll be making it again, and often!


----------

